# Roomette NYC - Orlando Fare, Food



## Zarifa (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi guys. 
(1) During COVID, how are meals handled for Roomette passengers? (A) Included in fare? (B) Served in room, or obtained by passenger? (C) From where?

(2) Ballpark price of roomette, booked a month in advance, NYC-Orlando? (Probably May 2021 travel.) Round trip discount?

(3) Veteran, Senior Citizen or Student discounts on roomette? (I’m all 3)

(4) Any upcoming sales?

THANK YOU SO MUCH. I’m finding it difficult finding info online; some’s pre-COVID, and the rest is vague.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 13, 2021)

During COVID, the meals are still included in the sleeper fares. Generally, they are either served in the room or in the dining car.
Looking at a couple of dates in May, the fare for one person one way with no discount was $481. There is no discount for roundtrip. Fares can be found at Amtrak.com and may vary depending on the date.
There is a senior discount of 10% off the rail fare. 
Generally, there is no notice of upcoming sales.
NYP to ORL is a popular route and I am guessing that when more people start traveling, the fares will go up.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 14, 2021)

Note that the discount for being a senior or a veteran is 10% and discounts can't be combined. Moreover, it is off the RAILFARE, not the room charge. You pay per person for the fare and per room for the roomette. The railfare will always be at low bucket if you occupy a room. So if the coach seats are full and the railfare goes up, you would still book at the lowest standard railfare (a saver fare in coach might be cheaper) and your room charge would be based upon room availability. That explains why sometimes a roomette is almost as cheap as a coach seat.

Check prices for multiple days because one day could be considerably different from the next or preceding.


----------

